# How to clean the sound deadening from under bonnet



## Rice Rocket (May 31, 2006)

As it says, looking to give the underside of the bonnet a good clean (subaru BTW) but the old sound deadening looks old and grubby. whats the best for cleaning this?

Thanks

Ricey


----------



## veeduby (Feb 1, 2006)

Some APC, let it sit then rinse or use damp cloth to take the dirt out?
Never tired it been meaning to do mine to see how much dirt comes out.


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

One thing I can recommend not doing is blasting it with a PW. Quite often the material breaks down over time and can be badly damaged with over enthusiastic PW use :thumb:


----------



## Rice Rocket (May 31, 2006)

change of plan then!

lol
RR


----------



## veeduby (Feb 1, 2006)

Yeah thats why i didn't say scrub it with a brush eiter as it looks quite a delicate material.
If I get a chance and its nice tomo ill have a go at mine and let you know how I get on. :thumb:


----------



## st24gazza (Jan 4, 2007)

you could try some ag interior shampoo or apc then just put ya garden hose on it with the shower setting ..not jet..... worked for me on me st.and cover ya electricals if ya doin it in situ.


----------



## Benskett (Nov 6, 2006)

Pull it off lol
I did


----------



## Mr Concours (Mar 8, 2006)

Extractor?I know myself these sound deadening pads can be really delicate,do a spot test first,might be worth giving it a light dust of matt black high temp paint after to keep it tip top.


----------



## Chris20vT (May 19, 2007)

Is it a possibility to get a price for a new one? Then take off the old one, clean the underside of the bonnet and replace with a new one...?


----------



## RSJUSS (Feb 6, 2007)

I Just Power Washed Mine And Did It No Harm Came Up Like New And Its 18 Years Old Just Used A Low Power Plenty Of Heat And Full Chem Settings On My Pw.


----------



## Machugtfour (Jun 1, 2006)

I used a vacuum cleaner on mine with a stiff brush attachment - did the job!


----------



## SamurI (Dec 29, 2006)

I cleaned mine on my Honda few months ago.

I just removed it and used a sponge with cheap car shampoo, rinsed off and it looked brand new.

Admittadly there wasnt any staining. It was just dirty water spots.

One thing to be careful off though is that i found mine to be 'really' delicate when wet so i just left it to dry before trying to fit it back in.


----------

